# We Have A New Limited Edition Juice Available



## Stroodlepuff (13/8/14)

This was a creation by @Gizmo which will never be repeated 

This will sell at R50.00 for the 20ml in 12MG only!

It can only be described as something you have never tasted before, but I guarantee you it is delicious!

Get yours here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (13/8/14)

Thanks for great price too.
I ordered, but can I hold on a bit to collect?

I'm waiting for the Spinner/ adaptor combo.

Edit: Jees the flavour sounds intriguing!

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/8/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Thanks for great price too.
> I ordered, but can I hold on a bit to collect?
> 
> I'm waiting for the Spinner/ adaptor combo.
> ...


 
No problem  I will keep it aside for you, what is your order number

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (13/8/14)

Thank you very much!

Order [HASHTAG]#2482[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (13/8/14)

Lovely @Gizmo

Now you have me wondering what this tastes like

Knowing you its probably something on the sweeter side?
Perhaps a dessert flavour in there with something fruity?
And a very mild bit of tobacco lurking somewhere?


----------



## annemarievdh (13/8/14)

Done, please keep mine for when Jaco makes a turn [HASHTAG]#2483[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BansheeZA (13/8/14)

Pity about the 12mg....

sent from my telegraph machine using Tapalalk stop


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/8/14)

BansheeZA said:


> Pity about the 12mg....
> 
> sent from my telegraph machine using Tapalalk stop


 
What MG would you like?


----------



## BansheeZA (13/8/14)

O can only do 0 and 3mg. My lungs can't take any more.

sent from my telegraph machine using Tapalalk stop


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/8/14)

I can't go that low sadly it will take all the flavour away! Sorry bud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BansheeZA (13/8/14)

no worries some day when my lungs become big and strong i could vape all the amazing 12mg juices


----------



## Tank (13/8/14)

@ZortEd order boet order!!!!!! I will get it when im back in town!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Smoke187 (14/8/14)

Cool, I will place an order, but can I collect it at the vape meet, but will pay for it after I place the order  That should give it enough time to steep.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/8/14)

Smoke187 said:


> Cool, I will place an order, but can I collect it at the vape meet, but will pay for it after I place the order  That should give it enough time to steep.


 
No problem


----------



## Smoke187 (14/8/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> No problem


Cool Stuff, order placed and paid *Order [HASHTAG]#2496[/HASHTAG]*


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/8/14)

This is Now sold out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke187 (14/8/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> This is Now sold out


LoL, got my order just in time, should have ordered an extra bottle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

